# Dog boots



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations or experience with any brands of dog boots, would be using them for upland hunting. Thanks


----------



## carbonhead (Dec 21, 2009)

Dogbooties out of Duluth MN is where I get mine from. They have a website :thumb:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

not to jump the thread, but i just bought my lab a pair of avery boots for late season goose hunting and he wont even take a step in them and tries to bite them off. is there anyway to teach him to walk in them. he's 4 years old so i tried alittle late, just wondering!!! is it best to give up and send them back or keep trying!! his paws dont seem to bother him, i just thought it would be a good way to help him from losing heat during those freezing days.

Thanks


----------

